# Einschaltverzögerung



## TizZeR (25 Juni 2009)

Halli Hallo,
ich bin über meine Google Suche hier gelandet. Soweit ich erkennen konnte, wird einem hier relativ schnell und unkompliziert geholfen. Ich habe schon versucht mein Ersuchen über die Suche zu regeln, hat aber nicht so geklappt.
Deswegen hier mein Problem: Ich hab den Auftrag ein Programm zu schreiben, welches in der Lage sein soll 3 Ausgänge nacheinander zu schalten. Hat auch so ganz gut geklappt, aber mein Ausbilder war mit meiner Lösung nicht ganz zufrieden... Ich habe jeweils vor die Weiterschaltbedingung einen "ODER" Baustein gesetzt und davor 4 Einschaltverzögerungen. Die Einschaltverzögerungen hatten am Eingang als Bedingung den "S0" als Hauptschalter und z.B. den "S1". Da drunter dann "S0" und "S2" etc.. Die Einschaltverzögerunen hatten jeweils als Zeit 2, 4, 6 und 8 Sekunden. Nun, mein Ausbilder sagte zu mir, dass ich nur eine Einschaltverzögerung benötigen würde. Ich könnte wohl an "TW" mehrere Zeiten legen und an "S" die benötigten Taster... weiß einer wie man das macht? Ich kann kein AWL, folgedessen bin ich gezwungen das in FUP zu machen. Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus für Antworten.

MfG TizZeR


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
du könntest z.B. mit einer kleinen *Schrittkette* und einem *Zähler *arbeiten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## TizZeR (25 Juni 2009)

Ich danke dir ersmal für die schnelle Antwort. Aber wie meinst du das genau? Ich soll wie gesagt mehrere Zeiten am "TW" eingeben und diese einfach je nach Schalter umspringen lassen. Und mein Ausbilder sagt, dass das in AWL geht, aber er nicht genau weiß ob man das in FUP auch so erledigen kann...


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

Also FUP ist eine Untermenge von AWL - soll heißen: es wird sicher irgendwie gehen, in AWL hast du allerdings ALLE Möglichkeiten, in KOP oder FUP nicht unbedingt.

Wenn du mit unterschiedlichen Zeiten für einen Timer arbeiten willst, dann mußt du mit Sprüngen arbeiten nach dem Lade-Befehl. Also z.B. :
	
	



```
L s5t#1s
t MW100
 
chk1: un e 0.0
spb chk2
L s5t#1s
t MW100
 
chk2: un e 0.1
spb chk3
L s5t#3s
t MW100
 
chk3: un e 0.2
spb chk4
L s5t#6s
t MW100
 
chk4: L MW100
SE t100
 
etc.
```
z.B. so ...


----------



## TizZeR (25 Juni 2009)

Hm... ja Danke. Grade in AWL soll ich es nicht machen. Aber ich sag ihm jetzt einfach, dass der Befehl mit FUP nicht möglich ist. Trotzdem halt nochmal Danke.

MfG TizZeR


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

... tut mir leid , aber so etwas bekomme ich in FUP etc. nicht programmiert FUP und KOP ist für mich nur etwas, das man in Zusammenhang mit reinen binären Verknüpfungen anwenden kann/sollte). Vielleicht ja ein Anderer ...


----------



## felix123 (30 Juni 2009)

es geht auch in FUP, aber eben nicht so elegant und es sind auch einige Netzwerke nötig...
mehrere Programmelemente "MOVE" verwenden und an den Enable-Eingang die jeweilige Bedingungsvariable. Die Move's schreiben den jeweiligen Zeitwert auf eine Adresse (zB MW100), wenn die jeweilige Bedingung erfüllt ist. Am Timer TW mit MW100 beschalten.  
Gruß Felix


----------



## hausenm (30 Juni 2009)

So kann das dann aussehen.
Der Dummymerker in NW1 dient nur der Aufwandsreduzierung, für den weitern Programmablauf absolut nutzlos.
Gruß


----------



## TizZeR (2 Juli 2009)

Danke, danke. Ja so in etwa hatte ich das auch programmiert. Aber das war meinem Ausbilder eben zuviel. Naja egal Aufgabe hat sich erledigt^^

MfG


----------



## jackjones (12 Juli 2009)

Stell doch deinen Ausbilder mal auf die Probe, er soll mal seine Patentlösung durchgeben!


----------

